# Foxit Reader verankert sich fest in Office - Wie entfernen?



## Idefix Windhund (14. September 2013)

Guten Tag,
seit dem Update des Foxit Readers der Version 6.0.3.524 hat es sich als PDF Creater fest ins Office verankert. Passt mir persönlich gar nicht, in Office 2007 hab ich schon die Option in PDF zu speichern. Und im Office 2003 ... spinnt es seit der Creater drin ist. Leider lässt er sich durch einfaches löschen des eigentlichen Foxit PDF Lesers nicht entfernen. Eine extra Plug In Software unter Programme & Funktionen gibt es auch nicht.

Hat jemand eventuell einen Plan wie ich möglichst den PDF Leser behalten kann, aber dieses Plug In aus Office schmeißen kann?

Gruß
Ide


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2013)

Du meinst, das der Foxit Reader anstatt zb des Adobe Readers standardmäßig benutzt wird, wenn ja, versuche mal bei einem PDF, RechtsKlick -> Öffnen mit -> Standardprogramm auswählen... - und den gewünschten Redaer wählen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. September 2013)

Nein, ich habe nur den Foxit Reader drauf. Ist ja auch irgendwo unlogisch mehrere Programme auf dem System zu haben die ein und das selbe machen. Und mein Problem ging ja um das Plug In in Office, was sich nicht mehr löschen lässt.


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2013)

Installiere den Foxit wieder und deinstalliere ihn anschließend sauber.
Einfach löschen ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee.
Was setzt er denn da wirklich in Office rein - einen Druckertreiber für PDF? Der müsste dann bei den Druckern einzeln entfernbar sein.

Ansonsten bei der Installation aufpassen und nicht alles automatisch machen lassen - möglicherweise fragt er, welchen Kram er installieren soll.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. September 2013)

Ich meine dass da (siehe Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den Druckern habe ich jetzt mal geschaut. Ist tatsächlich so ein virtueller Drucker installiert. Den gelöscht, Foxit Reader deinstalliert. Somit ist das Plug In endlich mal weg. Jetzt lade ich die Installationsdateien so herunter, und beobachte die Benutzerdefinierte Installation. 

Danke für den Tipp mit den Druckern, den hatte ich beim ersten Versuch gar nicht mit deinstalliert.


----------

